# Training Mats



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

We collected our 10 week old Cockapoo, Honey, yesterday. The weather is appalling and quite cold and wet. We have training pads and are doing our best to show her what they are for!! Not much success yet - any tips, please?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the puppy pads as I feel they might teach that weeing is ok in the house - They are ok in the crate or around the bed for accidents but I wouldn't encourage them to use them as you will prolong the toilet training problem. (this is just my opinion though - everybody has their own feelings on this).

Clear up any messes with a solution of bio detergent - to try and keep any scent down that might make you pup think this is the acceptable toileting area.

At the first signs of a wee starting pick her up and plonk her outside with loads of praise when she does wee outside.

Try to make a note of her routine for toileting and get to know the danger signs. For instance, if she wees directly after eating, then get her out straight after food (again loads of praise for a success).

There's no easy way I'm afraid - it's just constant vigilance, loads of praise but keep calm and consistent.

Oh, and post a picture for everybody to coo over


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm with Datun, ditch the puppy pads. Cockapoos can be a challenge to house train and anything that confuses the issue will just prolong your need to be vigilent.

The only time I'd use a pee pad is in the indoor toilet for a dog living in a highrise, or for an untrained adult dog (such as a rescue) who is transitioning to going outside.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree - puppy pads just confuse the issue and add in another stage. I got Chance at the end of October of one of the wettest winters ever - we got cold and wet quite a lot


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I also agree. Get rid of the puppy pads as you will just end up training her twice. Just take her outside. If its cold and wet put on your rain coat and boots and get Honey a coat too.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

Many thanks for all the advice - the training pads must go! My husband, who has never had a dog/puppy ever before, is paranoid that she must keep warm, but even in the cold of northern Lancashire, she will have to go outside, maybe a coat is a good idea, although hopefully at least spring will be here soon! Thank you so much to everyone who took the time to reply!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The cold only helps with the training. Bring her out and keep her on a lead even in the garden. Praise her when she goes and let her come back inside once she has relieved herself. I honestly think dogs trained in miserable weather learn faster.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

*Success*

That sounds good advice, will try the cold weather treatment!! I have to report my first success with an outside poo! Perhaps things are looking up!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Well done you. I have this yet to come and your views are helpful and useful. On this subject any advice on what is the correct dilution of bio=detergents for this purpose?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know that the puppy pads are gone - well done you.
Dot came home to a miserable wet and cold autumn and I surprised myself by worrying about her getting cold and wet in the garden, particularly as she had a rotten tummy for a couple of week, so I invested in a tiny equafleece tankie - which she promptly out grew much too quickly  however it did keep her tummy warm and dry and actually she was very quick to house train. However if it was raining I would pick her up and carry her to the top of the garden and she would quickly wee or poop or both before bolting back down and into the house!
Her puppy tankie got passed on to Summer, who was a winter pup


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

petentialpete said:


> Well done you. I have this yet to come and your views are helpful and useful. On this subject any advice on what is the correct dilution of bio=detergents for this purpose?


Just a weak solution on a piece of kitchen roll. We are lucky we have hard wooden floors in the living room and stone tiles in the hall. I'd be careful on a carpet to avoid patches appearing.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> The cold only helps with the training. Bring her out and keep her on a lead even in the garden. Praise her when she goes and let her come back inside once she has relieved herself. I honestly think dogs trained in miserable weather learn faster.


It's good to listen to Fairlie on the subject of cold. Us Lancastrians don't know the meaning of cold compared to what Canada and the States have. Honey will be fine.


----------

